# Fuel Injector Cross Reference



## MacGyver (Apr 10, 2010)

I found that certain Nissan cars call for the same part number on fuel injectors. The MP4228 is from bosstech.

Part#MP4228 Sentra 91-94 also 98 & 99 2.0L

Part#MP4228 200SX 95-98 2.0L

Part#MP4228 300ZX 93-96 3.0L

Part#MP4228 Altima 93-99 2.4L

Part#MP4228 Nissan NX 91-93 2.0L

MP4228 is the same part number for 93 and 94 model Maxima's.

Are all of the above interchangable?


----------



## MacGyver (Apr 10, 2010)

They list this same part number (#MP4228) for Maxima years 91-99.

Now I'm really confused. I really need to know what other cars in the junkyard has injectors that will work on a 94 Maxima.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

depends on whether you have a GXE or SE


----------

